# Need feedback. Short UCLA treatment.



## kevinaced (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi guys! This is my first time posting, but I've been reading posts for quite a long time. You are certainly a very talented bunch with a lot to look forward too this coming application cycle I'm willing to bet. Anyway I'm about ready to shoot off my application to UCLA film school, but have been struggling a bit with the 1-2 page treatment. Writing isn't my strongsuit but i've been working on it for the past two months and I feel pretty confident with what I have written. But I would love some feedback if anyone would be willing, I'd be happy to give my feedback as well if anyone would like me to. I'm just sometimes worried my writing is still too simple. Shoot me an email at kevinaced@gmail.com, I'm also on AIM: boywonderkevink, or leave me a post here. Thanks and good luck with your application everyone!


----------



## giulia (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi! I'm applying to UCLA as well, are you applying to the MFA or undergraduate?
I'd be happy to read your treatment, to be honest I'm having an hard time with mine as well cause for the MFA they want a treatment for a 30 minutes short, which is kind of a weird timing for me, not short enough but not a feature.

well, if you wanna send me your treatment my email is giulia_caruso@excite.it

talk you soon and good luck!


----------



## wannabe2 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm having the same problem here. Is the "30 minute film/tv show to be produced in school" just a guideline, or could you submit something that you think might be a good full length movie. 

This is kind of tough.


----------



## Ard23 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey guys. I've gone through this process (and got in) so here is what i would suggest:

Keep it short, direct, and specific. If they ask for a short then describe a short. That doesn't mean the themes or character arcs can't be "big." But above all UCLA is looking for stories that express a unique point of view about the world, and are character-based. Find an idea you are excited by, express the excitement you have in your own vision through the writing of your treatment, and your app will stand out. Also, I'd say the quality of the writing is almost as important as the quality of the idea itself.


----------

